#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Βιβλία για μελέτη φωτισμού

## versus

Αγαπητοί Συνάδελφοι,

Γνωρίζετε κάποιο καλό βιβλίο σχετικά με μελέτη φωτισμού?

----------


## ΕΥΠΑΛΙΝΟΣ

ενα καλογραμμενο βιβλιο ειναι αυτο που μοιραζεται στο 3ο ετος στη σχολη των ηλεκτρολογων

http://www.skroutz.gr/books/255005.%...%AF%CE%B1.html
http://www.skroutz.gr/books/255005.%...%AF%CE%B1.html

επισης ενα καλο εγχειριδιο που υπαρχει μονο σε εκδοσεις του πανεπιστημιου, δε θα το βρειτε να πωλειται, αλλα μπορω να σας το δωσω αν και ειναι εισαγωγικο θεωρητικο...

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν θίγονται πνευματικά δικαιώματα, θα μπορούσες να το ανεβάσεις στα downloads.
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------

